# Sawing with no end in sight



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello.
I attempted to saw supports for an elevated track, using tools in my land ladys garage. She has a couple saws including a mitre saw except the mitre box & bench vise is at her daughters house. I"m going to visit my sister & her family this weekend & thought I'd pick up either a portable vise which attaches to a bench or a mitre box w/saw, to hopefully make everything easier on myself. I was cutting 4" 3" & 2" supports for the elevated track. I'm using 1x4"s. I'd also like to visit a hobby shop in Calgary & buy some terminal feed joiners & maybe some xuron cutters or a saw for cutting flex track. I'm also still tempted to buy a used RR set in N scale. I know my sister doesn't want to drive me all over the city as I'm taking the bus down south.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Have you been to Hobby Wholesale on Gateway
Boulevard and Argylle Road? Best train shop in E that I know of.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello Dee.
I have been to Hobby Wholesale on Gateway & its the only train shop in town, as other hobby shops in the city closed. I consider HW to be the Costco of hobby shops really big. I plan on going to Trains & Such in Calgary this weekend, & not because they have a bin of old rolling stock for customers to pick through.


----------

